# raw feeding



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

For those that feed raw, where do you feed your dogs. I just can't see handing a dog a hunk of meat and having him chow down on my kitchen floor. Yes, outside would make sense, but what about in inclement weather? Or because the Havs are a small bread does their raw get cut up and put into a bowl for them?


----------



## Mystikitten (Nov 11, 2010)

I just started switching my hav to raw... right now he gets ground meat in his bowl twice a day. Once I transition to one feeding of ground and one of meat with bones I plan to try feeding him in his crate... this should mean both cleaner floors and hopefully a puppy who will take his 'finds' (like the permanent marker I dropped or the chicken leg bone my ferrets threw out) into his crate instead of the middle of my bed to chew them up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Trish,
I feed my guys the Primal Raw diet. I am thinking of switching to Steve's Raw diet, but need to do some more reading about the differences. Primal comes in nuggets and patties. I just thaw it and plate it up! They eat it the kitchen.


----------



## havagreatdog (Dec 6, 2010)

*Feeding Raw*

I just started feeding raw. I purchased "the Ultimate Diet" chicken or beef. I like it because it is in 1/4" extrusions, so it thaws quickly and is easy to measure. Another thing my Hav likes is green tripe. This is in a can called Trippet and can come from cows, deer or sheep...it is unprocessed. Stinks but my guy loves it. I feed it in the kitchen in his bowl.
Still experimenting myself, so all feedback welcome.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do dogs live longer with a raw food diet?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Do dogs live longer with a raw food diet?


I don't believe there is any proof of that.


----------



## havagreatdog (Dec 6, 2010)

*Feeding Raw*

There is proof that commercial dog food is killing our pets.
A great and shocking read is 
Food Pets Die For by Ann N. Martin

There are some good excerpts of the book on http://www.happytailstoronto.com

This book changed my mind when I had my Golden, for whom I would cook human grade food. It eliminated his auto immune issues completely.

My sister has been feeding raw to her Bichon, and this changed the dogs coat, eliminated tear staining, and chronic paw licking. She swears by it.
Another friend has her three shelties on raw, and what a difference to their coats. The breeder of my Hav, feeds raw as well, and encouraged me to continue with the raw diet.


----------

